
Apparent suicide by Robinhood trader who saw -$730k prompts app to make changes - Sumitmic
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/19/business/robinhood-suicide-alex-kearns/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560869)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794)

